# Why wont Precision Matthews respond to my technical support questions via their website?



## rodjava (Jan 21, 2020)

Why wont Precision Matthews respond to my technical support questions via their website?
It's been 7 days since I sent the technical support department at Precision Matthews, requesting detailed information on how to adjust the ball nuts on my PM 940 cnc.
Just today, I send another 2nd request for help.

Is Precision Matthews still in operations? Have other members experienced the same poor "after the sale" technical support?

I'm going to give then another 7 days  to respond before I start my rant..................

Rod in San Francisco
"loyal Precision Matthews customer since 2017"


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jan 21, 2020)

In a small company like PM with outsourced web hosting and email, there are about 10 things that could go wrong.  I suggest giving PM a call.


----------



## rodjava (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for chiming in.  I tried once to call, but was put on hold for a long time before deciding to give up and sent the email inquiry.

I will give PM the benefit  of the doubt.  At least for now.  However, when it comes to a business that deals with customers and technical support, there should be no excuse for web hosting and emails.

Rod in San Francisco


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 21, 2020)

It is a small company.  Not everyone can respond immediately although 7 days is quite some time.  Matt or one of his guys are usually very good, but sometimes he has other fires to put out.   He has always responded to my emails or phone calls.
Have you posted the question about how to adjust your nuts on this forum?  Sometimes boxers help.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 21, 2020)

Are they football fans? 

I know some places made the long weekend longer with Friday off too. That would make for a pretty good backlog of stuff to get to on Tuesday morning.

John


----------



## rodjava (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for chiming in.

For the most accurate help, technical support is my first choice. Yes, the membership has helped me in the past and will continue as ask for their help.  But since I paid short of $10,000 for my system and accessories, it's the least PM can do for me.

Rod In San Francisco


----------



## phazertwo (Jan 21, 2020)

I've never had a technical question for them, but I received first rate customer service.  Even when dealing with spare/warranty parts they were great.  That being said they are a small company, and it seems like Matt wears a lot of hats, so getting things timely might be hard.

I'd say call them again.

PZ


----------



## Tio Loco (Jan 21, 2020)

I had one inquiry that went unanswered for a few days. When I called, they found my inquiry in their resolved folder, a simple clerical error. Every other inquiry is answered the same day as submitted. I'd give it another try, or call.


----------



## zjtr10 (Jan 21, 2020)

When you sent an email did you get a auto reply message saying they would get back with you?
I’ve had good luck with emails and phone calls.


----------



## SSage (Jan 21, 2020)

Call them.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 21, 2020)

I also have had good communication with Matt over the years and I'm not even a customer.
He spent quite a bit of time attempting to help me with items for my Birmingham.

The 'Contact Us' or 'Submit Request' areas of websites are the prime areas of a website that black hat hackers try to attack.
As such it is a constant game of whack-a-mole trying to keep those areas secure.
So at times submittals might not get through to the proper recipients for response.
Then there are the times that the web hosts implement 'blanket' patches across all websites they host and end up breaking functionality.


----------



## shooter123456 (Jan 22, 2020)

They have always responded very quickly to my questions.  I don't think I have ever waited more than 4 hours for a response, and I have even had them on the forum offering help on a Sunday afternoon before (It is still there if you don't believe https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-pm-1030v-lathe.49156/).  7 days for a response is not the norm, something may be going wrong on either end.


----------



## MikeWi (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi Rod, I see no emails from you to the Tech email, and searching on your email address there's nothing. Write me at tech@precisionmatthews.com
While I personally am not familiar with that machine, I'll get Matt on it.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 22, 2020)

^^^There ya go!^^^


----------



## rodjava (Jan 22, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Are they football fans?
> 
> I know some places made the long weekend longer with Friday off too. That would make for a pretty good backlog of stuff to get to on Tuesday morning.
> 
> John





MikeWi said:


> Hi Rod, I see no emails from you to the Tech email, and searching on your email address there's nothing. Write me at tech@precisionmatthews.com
> While I personally am not familiar with that machine, I'll get Matt on it.


Matt,
Thanks for quick reply.  I knew that you monitor this forum. Yes, I sent 2 different tech inquires via your website contact page. Perhaps, I'm not the only one that has experienced the same reply failure. You might even be missing sale opportunities.

With my current work load, I'm not always in a position to make phone calls and be placed on hold.  So, I elected to make contact via emails.

Thanks to the membership for all their help..

Rod in San Francisco


----------



## MikeWi (Jan 22, 2020)

Just to be clear, this is not Matt, I really am Mike. 
There's a place to select where your email is addressed to, so you may have picked something other than tech, but we can't find anything anywhere. In any case, we got you now!


----------



## middle.road (Jan 22, 2020)

And that is why - if I'm ever fortunate enough to be in a position to buy 'New' - I'll be going to PM...


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 29, 2020)

I just bought a PM-25MV and a PM-1030V. One of the main reasons that I chose Precision Matthews is because I heard that they have excellent customer service.

I had a few questions on both machines, and in all cases they completely surpassed any expectations that I could have ever had.

So my experience is that they have absolutely stellar customer service.

I hope one day to buy much larger machines, and I won’t even consider any company other than PM.


----------

